# Phase II mil/drill compound cross slide Review



## E.MARQUEZ (Jun 13, 2013)

I have a 17” Jet drill press that while very nice and reliable, has a shortcoming in the adjustment of the table for part positioning .<o></o>
The table once the clamp is loosened, rotates on an of center point to allow X and Y position of the part.. But once positioned, and the clamp retightened, the table moves up to 1/8” form where you had it aligned.<o></o>
While I likely could address the issue directly, and may at some point. I decided a compound cross slide table from Phase II would be a better endstate in regardless..<o></o>
<o> </o>
ENCO had the free shipping this month, and the Phase II cross slide table was on sale as well.. http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?...MKANO=352&PMKBNO=3083&PMPAGE=18&PARTPG=INLMPI<o></o>
On sale from $215, to $125 plus free shipping.. Not bad..<o></o>
I received the item today, 4 Biz days after ordering. <o></o>
This is my 15[SUP]th[/SUP] ENCO order and the second of a large item weighing over 35 lb.<o></o>
Previously I ordered my ENCO 6” Milling vice http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INSRAR2&PMAKA=404-1629&PMPXNO=30821129<o></o>
Which arrived on time but in a damaged packaging, later found to be missing the handle…<o></o>
<o> </o>
So today the package arrived upon first look, as I feared, it appeared the box had been dropped one or more times in transit, and there was packaging damage,, JUST like the vice.<o></o>





<o></o>
<o>


 </o>
Opening the box and I found limited shipping protection <o></o>



<o> </o>
The handles rotated and it appears that nothing was bent in the transit.<o></o>
The included parts list, indicates, all parts were accounted for, so both those things are looking better than my last large item from ENCO.<o></o>
 <o></o>
Overall, the item is protected ok from rust in shipping from chine with  heavy cosmoline and some oiled paper. 
But finish is not top notch in any way, and lesser quality then I have seen on other Phase II products.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Loose ill-fitting feed screws and handles.<o></o>



Corroded parts<o></o>


<o></o>
Very poorly machined parts<o></o>



Casting flaws that do effect fit of the gibs<o></o>
[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Marquez_Racing/media/Smithy/Phase%20II%20Cross%20Slide/SAM_0123_zps36264940.jpg.html]
	

		
			
		

		
	


[/URL]
<o></o>



	

		
			
		

		
	
[/URL
[URL="http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh245/Marquez_Racing/Smithy/Phase%20II%20Cross%20Slide/SAM_0124_zpsb002c0ef.jpg"][URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Marquez_Racing/media/Smithy/Phase%20II%20Cross%20Slide/SAM_0124_zpsb002c0ef.jpg.html]
	

		
			
		

		
	


[/URL]
<o></o>
Gibs that are grossly mis-adjusted, and at first attempt not correctable due to gib screws that will not turn.<o></o>




This turned out to be casting flaws in three of four thread gib adjustments. That will require running a tap though them to clean up and new gib screws.<o></o>
<o> </o>
All That said…….. for the buy in….. I believe it will end up being an ok deal..<o></o>
I have several hours of work to get it in useable shape, and will need to order 8 gib adjustment screws and lock nuts to make it work.<o></o>
Plus some T nuts that did not seem to make it on the last order (my fault, not ENCO)<o></o>
As it still free shipping on orders $99 or more, and or 15% off on orders $149 or more though this Friday… I’ll have to see if I “need” enough stuff to make that cut, or just pay shipping.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Thanks for looking<o></o>
<o> </o>
Erik<o></o>
<o></o>


----------



## stevecmo (Jun 13, 2013)

To be honest, I'm shocked at the lousy quality on that.  The only Phase II item I have is their wedge QCTP which is great quality and I've very satisfied with it.  That thing looks used which should be half price of new.  I think I would have made a serious complaint to Enco and see if they would pay the return shipping.

It's a shame to buy something new and then have to put time into it to make it usable.

Steve


----------



## jgedde (Jun 13, 2013)

I too am dissapointed in the fit and finish your new X Y table.  From what I've seen from Phase II I would've expected better.  But for $125?  That's not a bad deal if you can get it working to your satisfaction.

Good luck and keep us posted on how it all works out for you.

John


----------



## Gerritt (Jun 14, 2013)

At the fees that  UPS charges you would think they could deliver a box without that much visible packaging damage.

The good news, with a bit of work you can end up with a wonderful tool: http://www.cartertools.com/cross-slide.html

I plan on getting a similar device later this year to enhance a drill press into an accurate drilling machine.

Gerrit


----------



## E.MARQUEZ (Jun 14, 2013)

Fully realizing this is a "You got what you paid for" less expensive chinese item.. I too was expecting better from Phase II.

I purchase 2 or 3 times a month from ENCO, MSC, CDCO, or others.. Not a lot each time, but a good size pile overall..... So Im familiar with a lot of the Import brands from my own purchases and others I converse with.

This item was not the common "better"  less expensive chinese build.

Perhaps this was a "second" or rejected run ENCO got a great deal on, hence the great price cut they offered?
No idea,, but it was complete as delivered with nothing I could not fix.. So ..

All told I spent two hours putting it in working condition. 
Full disassemble
Clean, inspect.
Ran a tap though each threaded hole
Deburred the rough casting parts at the ways and gibs

The Compound slide turned out ok.
It is tight in the gibs, no slop, but glides well with a spin of the handles.
There is very little back lash on the screws











 Two "upgrades" planned
Drill and tap for X and Y axis gib locks. I'll use the same style as I did on my Lathe. Handles are found at McMaster Carr
http://www.mcmaster.com/#catalog/119/2215/=n6t5s1




And I will add spinning knobs to the handles. The current ones are threaded in place and do not spin...

Ohh, wait.... maybe I'll adapt and fit a bearing to the existing handle knob..hmmm, that might be more fun... :thinking:


----------



## AR1911 (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for the review. I have been considering one of those for years.
I must say the table looks very nice. Adding table locks is a must. Surprised it did not come with them.
As for the handles, I think the stock handles are clunky, almost ugly. I'd be replacing them with something nicer.


----------

